# Latest Button



## Shark (Sep 5, 2016)

Here is the latest one. I can't get that dark spot around the pipe out of the picture. It is the reflection of me holding the camera. Seems the weight didn't show up as well, but it was 20.4 grams.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 5, 2016)

Shark said:


> I can't get that dark spot around the pipe out of the picture. It is the reflection of me holding the camera.


Mirrors are like that. 8) 

Dave


----------



## butcher (Sep 6, 2016)

I just have one question, is your reflection in gold that much better looking?


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice even with the shadow! 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 6, 2016)

Mirror, mirror on the scale,
Who doesn't love a good show and tell!!

Pretty button! Nice job!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 6, 2016)

butcher said:


> I just have one question, is your reflection in gold that much better looking?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shark (Sep 6, 2016)

I really want a good picture of this one as it is actually the best button I have had yet. I have taken around 20 pictures and can't seem to avoid the reflections. Or the image comes out distorted and blurry. 



> I just have one question, is your reflection in gold that much better looking?



:lol: I think so, but it doesn't do much to hide the weight I have gained over the past year.


----------



## MGH (Sep 6, 2016)

For a picture, try taking the photo at an angle still looking down at the button, but also from the side. And hold a single piece of plain white paper between the button and whatever light source is in the room for diffusion.

The best ones are the hardest to photograph, so that's good.


----------



## Smack (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice going


----------



## Shark (Sep 6, 2016)

Here is a better picture. But I am still in it,


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 6, 2016)

That's pure beauty!

No, I'm not talking about the photographer! :mrgreen: 

"Honey, does this gold make me look fat?"

Göran


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 7, 2016)

Goodness, that is extraordinarily pretty.


----------



## IdahoMole (Sep 7, 2016)

I love these posts. They give us newer refiners a high mark to aim for. That is a beauty.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow! Even better Shark!!
I bet you've got some amazing color in that pipe!!


----------



## upcyclist (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice button!

One way to minimize head shadow is to take a white piece of cardstock and cut a hole in it just big enough for your camera lens to see through. It works for gem photography.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 7, 2016)

Shark

Well done. I've seen your buttons right from the beginning and this really does show how much you've learned. Lovely.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 8, 2016)

I've got to admit that even I'm impressed by that picture.

Hint: Nothing beats natural sun light when taking a picture of a button.


----------



## kurtak (Sep 9, 2016)

VERY nice Shark :!: 8) :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 11, 2016)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------

